# testing 1 photo



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

w


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

<a><img /></a>


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I cant figure it out either, something in photobucket settings I think


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey shroomtrooper, just make sure you copy the direct link to your image from the photobucket page! When you're making a post on morels.com just click the little image button above the text editor and paste the DIRECT image link for your photo rather than EMAIL &amp; IM, HTML or IMG links provided by photobucket!


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Derpin'


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)




----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Figured it out, pick picture, right click, then select copy image. Then go to forum, click add picture then paste . Last year it was the image address


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

This is in photobucket


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Treebeard, just read your solution now, took me awhile to figure out, last year was a little different. Thanks for your help


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

No problem!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)




----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)




----------

